# My new fish Yellow coris wrasse (male or female?)



## arash53

I bought this Yellow coris wrasse from J&L yesterday , anyone know its male or female?


----------



## Claudia

Nice find


----------



## CRS Fan

Arash.

They are next to impossible to sex AND wrasses are notorious in their ability to transgender. SO if it is a dominant female, it can easily transgender into a male.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## arash53

Thanks Stuart, yea it seems they all (most) born as female. 

She sleeps so early about 7:30, still could not find where she sleep , I know they sleep under the sand but couldn't find where.


----------

